# Deer Processing - Columbus Ohio



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Can anyone recommend to me a good processor in the Columbus area. All I need is some burger ground and some good sausage made. I have the deer in the fridge now, so I'll probably need to get it there by the end of the week, or once I get the steaks, roasts and jerky meat cut.

Thanks guys!


----------



## sowbelly101 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have heard alot of good things about Warners in Richwood, just north of Marysville. Do a search on yahoo for "warners deer processing" and you should get a link to there site.

Sowbelly


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Sowbelly - I've heard the same thing, but I won't be able to make it there until Friday since it's opposite my way to work by 45 minutes. 

I actually took some meat there from an earlier gun kill this year, but I've yet to get it back yet.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

There's a Market on Frank at Brown Road that does it. I took mine there and had it back the next day. Sausage takes a little while to get back. You can't miss the store. It on your left just past Brown road on Frank. There is a deer check in sign there you'll see. I'll get the name of it today when I go past there.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Perfects Meat in Johnstown.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Thurns on Greenlawn. They have the best sausage I have ever had. A buddy uses them every year. I do my own. He's says they are pricey but the summer sausage he gave me was the best I had ever had.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Perfects Meats in Johnstown wasnt bad

Warners in Richwood is very good !

Hoffmans in Cardington (north of Delaware) is very good. 

I've had several deer from all three and I personally prefer Warners or Hoffmans.


----------

